# Livingston Dam at cable on Feb.14.2012



## texas_fishing (Aug 25, 2009)

Two gates open and nice weather. Good to see Matt and Loy out there today.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice stripers, way to go.


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

do u fish from the bank? nice catch!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Way to go. FISH ON!!!!!!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Those are some sweet hoss zebras! WTG


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Who was the guy in the flouresant green coat out there??? That guy had a long fishing rod and could sling the snot out it. I was on the gazebo watching ya'll today.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

You have done this twice lately with equal results. Tell us some particulars. Wading from the east side? Lure or bait? What size casting cork you throwing. 

And who was wearing the flourecsent green coat?


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

nice.


----------



## texas_fishing (Aug 25, 2009)

*LL Dam at cable on Feb.14.2012*



Whitebassfisher said:


> You have done this twice lately with equal results. Tell us some particulars. Wading from the east side? Lure or bait? What size casting cork you throwing.
> 
> And who was wearing the flourecsent green coat?


Wade fish from the East side. Water too high to cross over to the West side 

Lure is the choice of bait. 6' lead line. 3oz cork from Browders Marina.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I saw you wrestling with those big stripers just about everytime I looked up there, really nice fish!


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

SS,

So did you have another magical day down below the dam? Been waiting on your report and pics.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Thats some good lookin fish. You were one of those that could cast up to the rocks and get the fish after they moved up.


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

WOW...........


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Really nice fish! I'd probably hang one of those big girls on my wall, or at least take the measurements to get a replica. Well done!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I got there just as the fish moved up to the rocks and out of the range of my 10' rod. Before they did I caught 5 about 23" and a very nice 10.5 pound hybrid.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Are they good to eat? Similar to white bass?


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

man those are huge. great work


----------

